
Ask HN: What do you think about webinars? - raykanani99
Our team is putting on a webinar around performance management.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;attendee.gotowebinar.com&#x2F;register&#x2F;2823701271786120962<p>Wondering what you think about webinars. Are they effective? What are things that work and don&#x27;t work? Any examples of great ones you&#x27;ve attended?
======
gerosan
Honestly, I feel that webinars (the ones I've attended at least, mostly from
work) can be executed better. Countless times have I have attended a webinar
where there was at least on technical difficulty that occurs in which at least
5min of everyone's time is taken up unproductively. You would think that
people would at least test or rehearse these things before hand, but I don't
know. (As a Software QA Intern for a year and some months, I take pride in
testing).

Other than those negatives, I have seen that webinars that are put on by big
name companies such as Microsoft, are pretty amazing and interactive. I would
like to attend more webinars from the likes of Microsoft. These webinars are
interactive and there is an active chat where the presenters are able to show
care for the virtual audience in real time.

If you have anymore specific questions, please don't hesitate to ask here or
through PM.

